# Foodie Word Scramble (Anagrams)



## Snip 13 (Aug 28, 2011)

Just for fun I thought it might be nice to start a new game. Word scramble but with a catch, it has to be a food.
One person gives a scrambled word and the next person must then figure out what the word is and post a scrambled word of their own and so it carries on. Type the letter that each word begins with in uppercase (capital letter)

Eg. 

caoBn = Bacon

Then the next person would post say...

Bacon (as the answer)

aseyRbrr = Rasberry (new word)

Here goes, hope I've explained the game well enough!



lasbMalte


----------



## Zhizara (Aug 28, 2011)

You didn't start with a question, so I will:

lemtOe


----------



## Snip 13 (Aug 28, 2011)

Zhizara said:


> You didn't start with a question, so I will:
> 
> lemtoe



I did start with a question. Look again  And remember to make the letter that the word begins with a capital letter

lets try again

Omelet (Answer)

lasbMalte


----------



## Zhizara (Aug 28, 2011)

I corrected my capital letter, but you've got me temporarily flummoxed with your word.  I'm thinking on it.


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe (Aug 28, 2011)

Meatballs

brumgHear


----------



## Snip 13 (Aug 28, 2011)

Hamburger

ancekPas


----------



## Timothy (Aug 28, 2011)

Pancakes

phtceuK


----------



## Snip 13 (Aug 28, 2011)

Ketchup

asLnaag


----------



## Timothy (Aug 28, 2011)

Lasagna

cicZiuhn


----------



## Snip 13 (Aug 28, 2011)

Zucchini

aniolelCnn


----------



## Timothy (Aug 28, 2011)

Cannelloni

ouYtreg


----------



## Snip 13 (Aug 28, 2011)

Timothy said:


> Cannelloni
> 
> ouYtreg



I'll have to think about this one Timmo, all I can think of is Yogurt but then I'm left with and E! You got me here.


----------



## Timothy (Aug 28, 2011)

Snip 13 said:


> I'll have to think about this one Timmo, all I can think of is Yogurt but then I'm left with and E! You got me here.


 
Yikes, I cannot control my fingers! The "E" was a typo.

You got it!


----------



## Timothy (Aug 28, 2011)

I'll change it to something new:


Sagasupra


----------



## Snip 13 (Aug 28, 2011)

Confused again, asparagus ? But that starts with an A

ssomohrMu


----------



## Timothy (Aug 28, 2011)

Snip 13 said:


> Confused again, asparagus ? But that starts with an A


 
Argggggggggg, my text editor chose to capitalize the first letter and corrected it for me....


----------



## Snip 13 (Aug 28, 2011)

Timothy said:


> Argggggggggg, my text editor chose to capitalize the first letter and corrected it for me....



 It's cool, type slower :p 
I gave you a new one anyway!


----------



## Timothy (Aug 28, 2011)

Mushrooms


Beesorrow


----------



## Snip 13 (Aug 28, 2011)

Asparagus

ssomohrMu


----------



## Snip 13 (Aug 28, 2011)

Boerewors (you nearly had me baffled with this Afrikaans one! )

rilocBco


----------



## Timothy (Aug 28, 2011)

Broccoli

ripsKy reKem


----------



## Snip 13 (Aug 28, 2011)

Krispy Kreem

ilBgnto


----------



## Timothy (Aug 28, 2011)

Snip 13 said:


> Krispy Kreem


 
Close, but no cigar! 

It's *Krispy Kreme*


----------



## Snip 13 (Aug 28, 2011)

Timothy said:


> Close, but no cigar!
> 
> It's *Krispy Kreme*



It was a typo  Guess it was my turn to muddle it up


----------



## Timothy (Aug 28, 2011)

Biltong

Freakedkill


----------



## Snip 13 (Aug 28, 2011)

Frikkadelle

ugSsaea


----------



## Timothy (Aug 28, 2011)

Sausage

lilaCraids


----------



## Snip 13 (Aug 28, 2011)

Criadillas (This one had me going for a while!)

rotesCteuq


----------



## Timothy (Aug 28, 2011)

Croquettes

asHgig


----------



## Timothy (Aug 28, 2011)

Why won't anyone else come and play?


----------



## Snip 13 (Aug 28, 2011)

They're chicken :P

Haggis

haiiSms


----------



## Timothy (Aug 28, 2011)

Almost got me with my own favorite food!

Sashami

bathleAp upoS


----------



## Snip 13 (Aug 28, 2011)

Alphabet Soup (Made ya spell your favourite food wrong :p )

epApl  mbCelru


----------



## Timothy (Aug 28, 2011)

Snip 13 said:


> Alphabet Soup (Made ya spell your favourite food wrong :p )


Ha! Yeah ya did!

Apple Crumble

ypmiW neckChi Berend 

(I think I'll getcha on this one. Hint:British Food Product)


----------



## Snip 13 (Aug 28, 2011)

Wimpy Chicken Bender (I love Wimpy and they have chicken benders on special this weekend lol!)

oratCr ekCa


----------



## Timothy (Aug 28, 2011)

Carrot Cake


yuckKent idreF Checkin


----------



## Snip 13 (Aug 28, 2011)

Kentucky Fried Chicken

lpepnaPei  pUdsie onDw aCek


----------



## Timothy (Aug 28, 2011)

Pineapple Upsidedown Cake

faCialiron lrol


----------



## Snip 13 (Aug 28, 2011)

California Roll (sorry was making tea!)

epeCr uetetZs


----------



## Timothy (Aug 28, 2011)

Imma gonna quit for now and give someone else a chance to play...


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe (Aug 28, 2011)

Crepe Suzette

I was sleeping, now I have to go to work.

fwrueonSl nreeKls


----------



## Snip 13 (Aug 29, 2011)

Sunflower Kernels  

icnheCk asleorCse


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe (Aug 29, 2011)

Chicken Caserole

caBon


----------



## Somebunny (Aug 29, 2011)

Bacon.  Lol!

prGefturai


----------



## Snip 13 (Aug 29, 2011)

Grapefruit

vcAcaod


----------



## MSC (Aug 29, 2011)

Avocado
gbheCrreeseu


----------



## Snip 13 (Aug 29, 2011)

Cheeseburger

getitaShp


----------



## EatLoveMove (Aug 29, 2011)

Spaghetti

rinCadeor


----------



## Snip 13 (Aug 29, 2011)

Coriander

onetaWlemr


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe (Aug 29, 2011)

Watermelon

viaCar


----------



## Snip 13 (Aug 29, 2011)

Caviar

ekitArcoh


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe (Aug 29, 2011)

Artichoke

ctsPiotruo


----------



## Snip 13 (Aug 29, 2011)

Prosciutto (Gee whizz Pag, you nearly had me on this one!!!)


iergAnube


----------



## vitauta (Aug 29, 2011)

Snip 13 said:


> Prosciutto (Gee whizz Pag, you nearly had me on this one!!!)
> 
> 
> iergAnube



aubergine

gaelgtnp (not giving first letters!)


----------



## Snip 13 (Aug 29, 2011)

Eggplant (I can see why, that was an easy one!)

eraBd ucaSe


----------



## LPBeier (Aug 29, 2011)

Bread Sauce?


----------



## Snip 13 (Aug 29, 2011)

LPBeier said:


> Bread Sauce?



That's it  Now where's your new scrambled word?


----------



## LPBeier (Aug 29, 2011)

Sorry, didn't mean to hold things up - had to quickly run and get Dad's lunch.

rmeCe eluBer

Personally I think Capitals make it too easy


----------



## Snip 13 (Aug 29, 2011)

Creme Brulee (possibly but you'll be surprised how the small words can get you sometimes lol!)

ganlpEgt  asmPnear


----------



## LPBeier (Aug 29, 2011)

Eggplant Parmesan

eSeatdm inddugP


----------



## Snip 13 (Aug 29, 2011)

Steamed Pudding

etsoLrb  eqsBiu


----------



## jusnikki (Aug 29, 2011)

Lobster Bisque


tpateoso aprmesan


----------



## Timothy (Aug 29, 2011)

jusnikki said:


> tpateoso aprmesan


 

Potatoes Parmesan

acerubBed rentsWe cabkindamoD ankletReats

(A pretty hard one now)


----------



## Snip 13 (Aug 29, 2011)

Barbecued Western Diamondback Rattlesnake (That was hard!)

iamCnnno Snub


----------



## Timothy (Aug 29, 2011)

Snip 13 said:


> iamCnnno Snub


 
Cinnamon Buns

ylelJ artudsC


----------



## Snip 13 (Aug 29, 2011)

Jelly Custard

eyrlBuber snuffMi


----------



## vitauta (Aug 29, 2011)

Snip 13 said:


> Jelly Custard
> 
> eyrlBuber snuffMi




blueberry muffins

walmesrlomh


----------



## Timothy (Aug 29, 2011)

vitauta said:


> walmesrlomh


 
Marshmellow

boaRsfeet


----------



## Snip 13 (Aug 29, 2011)

Roastbeef  (Roast beef is not one word :P )

yrrrEeeldb


----------



## Timothy (Aug 29, 2011)

Snip 13 said:


> yrrrEeeldb


 
Elderberry

lemonMusk


----------



## Snip 13 (Aug 29, 2011)

Muskmelon

ttssPiioa


----------



## MSC (Aug 30, 2011)

Snip 13 said:


> Muskmelon
> 
> ttssPiioa


LOL okay, I give up!  And as nobody else has jumped in, maybe they've given up too...so what's the anagram?


----------



## Snip 13 (Aug 30, 2011)

MSC said:


> LOL okay, I give up!  And as nobody else has jumped in, maybe they've given up too...so what's the anagram?



It was Pastitsio 

Here a new one......

regnBsa dAn haMs


----------



## Alix (Aug 30, 2011)

Bangers and mash. 

aaekrrstuu


----------



## Alix (Aug 30, 2011)

Oops, I forgot to capitalize the first letter. 

aaekrrStuu


----------



## Snip 13 (Aug 31, 2011)

Sauerkraut 

aageCbb  lolsR


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe (Aug 31, 2011)

Cabbage Rolls

mpenekPrulic


----------



## jusnikki (Aug 31, 2011)

Pumpernickel

erfid sepi


----------



## MSC (Aug 31, 2011)

jusnikki said:


> Pumpernickel
> 
> erfid sepi


You didn't capitalize a letter, so going with
Fried pies
mnrasPaa


----------



## Snip 13 (Nov 10, 2012)

MSC said:


> You didn't capitalize a letter, so going with
> Fried pies
> mnrasPaa


 
Parmesan. Think this was a typo, one too many A's and not E 

alriGc


----------



## MrsLMB (Nov 10, 2012)

Garlic


aansLga


----------



## Snip 13 (Nov 10, 2012)

Lasagna

amHerurbg


----------



## MrsLMB (Nov 10, 2012)

Hamburger

leTroinlit


----------



## Snip 13 (Nov 12, 2012)

MrsLMB said:


> Hamburger
> 
> leTroinlit


 
You've got me, I give up


----------



## Snip 13 (Nov 12, 2012)

Tortellini- Yippee! Think this is it 

bamyaJala


----------



## Somebunny (Nov 12, 2012)

Jambalaya!

kebad nabes


----------



## Snip 13 (Nov 12, 2012)

Baked beans

ahacnGe


----------



## Kylie1969 (Nov 12, 2012)

Ganache

lemlaatbs


----------



## Kylie1969 (Nov 12, 2012)

Snip 13 said:


> Tortellini- Yippee! Think this is it
> 
> bamyaJala



Well done Snip...that one had me stumped something bad


----------



## Somebunny (Nov 12, 2012)

Meatballs


gbuseirunwa


----------



## Kylie1969 (Nov 12, 2012)

SB, you have totally stumped me 

I have been staring at those letters for ages now and cant come up with anything


----------



## Snip 13 (Nov 12, 2012)

Somebunny said:


> Meatballs
> 
> 
> gbuseirunwa


 
Can you give us the first letter in Capital, you forgot


----------



## Somebunny (Nov 12, 2012)

Oops!  I didn't read the instructions before starting the game..... Sorry....

"B"


----------



## Snip 13 (Nov 12, 2012)

Still can't get it, this is a first for me


----------



## vitauta (Nov 12, 2012)

is the word braunschweiger?


----------



## Kylie1969 (Nov 12, 2012)

I have never even heard of that  

SB gave us a monster one


----------



## Kylie1969 (Nov 12, 2012)

Somebunny said:


> Oops!  I didn't read the instructions before starting the game..... Sorry....
> 
> "B"



I didnt either SB 

I must put the first letter in bold next time


----------



## Snip 13 (Nov 12, 2012)

vitauta said:


> is the word braunschweiger?


 
Must be V, give us a word 

That is a food and if you're wrong we'll be stuck till next year !

My German sucks anyway ;p


----------



## vitauta (Nov 12, 2012)

odlonfeAg


----------



## Snip 13 (Nov 12, 2012)

Angelfood
enstiMenro


----------



## vitauta (Nov 12, 2012)

wouldn't these anagrams be more interesting without the first letter hint?


----------



## Somebunny (Nov 12, 2012)

vitauta said:
			
		

> is the word braunschweiger?



Yes, Vitauta you got it !


----------



## Somebunny (Nov 12, 2012)

Snip 13 said:
			
		

> Angelfood
> enstiMenro



Minestrone 

I agree they seem easier with the first letter capitalized.  That said.......

saoGhul


----------



## MrsLMB (Nov 12, 2012)

Goulash

wmalohrMsla


----------



## Cindercat (Nov 12, 2012)

Marshmallow

msiPomenr


----------



## Somebunny (Nov 12, 2012)

Persimmon


alcnhaEti


----------



## Somebunny (Nov 13, 2012)

Somebunny said:
			
		

> Persimmon
> 
> alcnhaEti



Oops!  This was supposed to be "alcnhaEdi"
Sorry!!!!!


----------



## Snip 13 (Nov 13, 2012)

Enchilada

terzepls

Since I created the game I say fine leave out the capital letter with the exception of long foreign words that will stall the game lol! We need the capitals for those!


----------



## Snip 13 (Nov 13, 2012)

Somebunny said:


> Meatballs
> 
> 
> gbuseirunwa


 
Just wanted to point out that there were letters missing in this word. So thanks V for figuring it out


----------



## Somebunny (Nov 13, 2012)

Snip 13 said:
			
		

> Just wanted to point out that there were letters missing in this word. So thanks V for figuring it out



You are so right Snip....I left out an e and an r and put in an extra u.  I need to stop doing this on my phone or get better glasses!


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe (Nov 13, 2012)

Snip 13 said:
			
		

> Enchilada
> 
> terzepls
> 
> Since I created the game I say fine leave out the capital letter with the exception of long foreign words that will stall the game lol! We need the capitals for those!



Pretzels

eemnoald


----------



## Snip 13 (Nov 13, 2012)

Somebunny said:


> You are so right Snip....I left out an e and an r and put in an extra u. I need to stop doing this on my phone or get better glasses!


 
Happens to the best of us


----------



## Snip 13 (Nov 13, 2012)

purple.alien.giraffe said:


> Pretzels
> 
> eemnoald


 
Lemonade


sesleorasc


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe (Nov 13, 2012)

Snip 13 said:
			
		

> Lemonade
> 
> sesleorasc



Casseroles

gpelntag


----------



## Kylie1969 (Nov 13, 2012)

Somebunny said:


> Yes, Vitauta you got it !



Well done V


----------



## Kylie1969 (Nov 13, 2012)

Somebunny said:


> You are so right Snip....I left out an e and an r and put in an extra u.  I need to stop doing this on my phone or get better glasses!



That is why I couldnt work it out


----------



## Snip 13 (Nov 13, 2012)

Eggplant

erenigbua


----------



## MrsLMB (Nov 13, 2012)

Aubergine

rtgcsaoe


----------



## Snip 13 (Nov 13, 2012)

MrsLMB said:


> Aubergine
> 
> rtgcsaoe


 
Escargot (yuck, I hate snails!)


mmeeabtrc


----------



## Snip 13 (Nov 14, 2012)

Snip 13 said:


> Escargot (yuck, I hate snails!)
> 
> 
> mmeeabtrc


 
Should I give you guys a hint?


----------



## MrsLMB (Nov 14, 2012)

Snip 13 said:


> Should I give you guys a hint?


 
Still trying to figure this one out ... I think you found a great one Snip !


----------



## Snip 13 (Nov 14, 2012)

MrsLMB said:


> Still trying to figure this one out ... I think you found a great one Snip !


 
Lol! Sorry for that. It's a cheese!


----------



## MrsLMB (Nov 14, 2012)

Aha !!!

Camembert  -  good one !!


How about this

aaoolfd


----------



## Snip 13 (Nov 14, 2012)

Falooda  Are you going Asian on me, that had me for a moment lol!


eababcg solrl


----------



## vitauta (Nov 14, 2012)

ooh, i like the game-- much more fun this way!  i'm not able to solve the puzzles at a glance any more.  sometimes, not at all! 

cabbage rolls

hddiiaroc


----------



## Snip 13 (Nov 14, 2012)

Not sure, is it radicchio? Did you maybe add a D and leave out one C?


----------



## vitauta (Nov 14, 2012)

Snip 13 said:


> Not sure, is it radicchio?




right you are, snippers--good one!  i doubled the d instead of the c, sorry.  the hardest part is coming up with a good food puzzle--and then spelling it correctly as you mix up the letters!


----------



## Snip 13 (Nov 14, 2012)

Radicchio

aaitrpms

Not to worry V, I get confused too lol! I type my word then scramble it underneath, then delete the word again!


----------



## MrsLMB (Nov 14, 2012)

Snip 13 said:


> Radicchio
> 
> aaitrpms
> 
> Not to worry V, I get confused too lol! I type my word then scramble it underneath, then delete the word again!


 

OMG  at first glance I thought it was armpits  LOL  

Pastrami


phgetaits seainglobo


----------



## Snip 13 (Nov 14, 2012)

phgetaits seainglobo[/QUOTE]

 Armpits?

Spaghetti Bolognaise


iotlbng


----------



## Kylie1969 (Nov 14, 2012)

Snip 13 said:


> phgetaits seainglobo


 
 Armpits?

Spaghetti Bolognaise


iotlbng[/QUOTE]

ROFL


----------



## MrsLMB (Nov 14, 2012)

Kylie1969 said:


> Armpits?
> 
> Spaghetti Bolognaise
> 
> ...


 
ROFL[/QUOTE]

LOL  yeah .. having one of those days !!

Is it Biltong???

ikboahrl


----------



## vitauta (Nov 14, 2012)

kohlrabi 


you come up with good words. mrslmb!!

give me a minute--i'll be back with a puzzle.  and i'll double check my spelling this time.


----------



## vitauta (Nov 14, 2012)

sleecroas


----------



## Kylie1969 (Nov 14, 2012)

Casserole


----------



## Somebunny (Nov 15, 2012)

Kylie didn't play so I will 


wreyrtarsb


----------



## Snip 13 (Nov 15, 2012)

Strawberry


ntapue rtebut


----------



## vitauta (Nov 15, 2012)

peanut butter

shearboan


----------



## Snip 13 (Nov 15, 2012)

Habaneros

hldcaaseni


----------



## MrsLMB (Nov 15, 2012)

Enchiladas



reagmanopet


----------



## vitauta (Nov 15, 2012)

can i request a hint on this one, mrslamb?  this one is tough! 

good game you came up with, snip.  

does anyone remember the geographical game we were playing many months ago?  i've done a number of searches, but i can't get to it.  it was an alphabet game of countries, cities, rivers and mountains.  i was learning some history and geography from playing it.  if any of you can find it, i'd like to give it a bump.


----------



## MrsLMB (Nov 15, 2012)

Sure you can !!

It's a fruit.


----------



## vitauta (Nov 15, 2012)

MrsLMB said:


> Enchiladas
> 
> 
> 
> reagmanopet




alright!!  pomegranate

teendaap


----------



## MrsLMB (Nov 15, 2012)

vitauta said:


> alright!! pomegranate
> 
> teendaap


 
Good job V .. now just make your check for 1 million payable to me!  LOL

tapenade


ouosrmhsm


----------



## vitauta (Nov 15, 2012)

no problem, mrslamb.  just have your lawyer send the bill to mitt.  he'll be 
handling my miscellaneous financial accounts from now on. 

mushrooms

smeeas deloson


----------



## Somebunny (Nov 15, 2012)

Sesame Noodles


Ginirato


----------



## Snip 13 (Nov 15, 2012)

Rigatoni

aeatspzl


----------



## Kylie1969 (Nov 15, 2012)

Somebunny said:


> Kylie didn't play so I will
> 
> 
> wreyrtarsb



Sorry, I forgot to put another one


----------



## Somebunny (Nov 15, 2012)

Spaetzle 


cilmeveilr


----------



## Snip 13 (Nov 15, 2012)

Somebunny said:


> Spaetzle
> 
> 
> cilmeveilr


 
Vermicelli


ssaailiuqds


----------



## MrsLMB (Nov 17, 2012)

Snip 13 said:


> Vermicelli
> 
> 
> ssaailiuqds


 

Ok Snip ... I'm starting to wonder if this is a real word LOL

Tough one !


----------



## Snip 13 (Nov 17, 2012)

MrsLMB said:


> Ok Snip ... I'm starting to wonder if this is a real word LOL
> 
> Tough one !


 
It's a mexican dish made with Tortillas and cheese. Usually served with salsa and guacamole. Hope this helps.

Nevermind, see I left out an e and added a s! Sorry it was quesadillas.

Here's a new one 

iilhlc onc aernc


----------



## MrsLMB (Nov 17, 2012)

Oh man !!!  I eat those all the time .. sheesh  

Ok   Chile Con Carne


wheynedo nemol


----------



## Kylie1969 (Nov 17, 2012)

Lemon Honeydew

aodsoef anaimrra


----------



## Snip 13 (Nov 17, 2012)

Kylie1969 said:


> Lemon Honeydew
> 
> aodsoef anaimrra


 
seafood marinara


lkttuerbim seaanckp


----------



## Kylie1969 (Nov 17, 2012)

Buttermilk Pancakes

gslaana


----------



## MrsLMB (Nov 18, 2012)

Lasagna

ruaisitm


----------



## vitauta (Nov 18, 2012)

MrsLMB said:


> Lasagna
> 
> ruaisitm


 
tiramisu

justaminute....

lemoncodi


----------



## vitauta (Nov 18, 2012)

booboo

i'm on my new computer.  we two don't get along at aLL!
'twinkie' wouldn't let me on for 8 hours yesterday, spit back every password I knew and a bunch of new ones too.  now twinkie posts my clue word for anagrams without even consulting me.  sheesh!
I can see that it's gonna be a while before I can get back to dc and posting regular--me and twinkie need some counseling I think....


----------



## Naddine (Nov 18, 2012)

Kylie1969 said:


> Lemon Honeydew
> 
> aodsoef anaimrra


 
Surely that should be Honeydew Melon ?


----------



## vitauta (Nov 18, 2012)

Naddine said:


> Surely that should be Honeydew Melon ?


 
seafood marinara

good, tricky one, naddine!  I think we know by now that words with many vowels are more difficult to solve.


----------



## Snip 13 (Nov 19, 2012)

vitauta said:


> tiramisu
> 
> justaminute....
> 
> lemoncodi


 
Confused  All I get is Delmonico?! I know you get Delmonico Steak, is this it?

Since it uses all the letters I'll just go if it's ok.


----------



## Snip 13 (Nov 19, 2012)

aebwryrrts eeeeacckhs


----------



## Naddine (Nov 19, 2012)

Strawberry cheesecake.

inaeigtevert


----------



## Snip 13 (Nov 19, 2012)

inaeigtevert

Vinegarette


hcepa leamb


----------



## LPBeier (Nov 19, 2012)

peach melba

nuerbe whadnics


----------



## Snip 13 (Nov 19, 2012)

LPBeier said:


> peach melba
> 
> nuerbe whadnics


 
Reuben Sandwich 


krruuaaets


----------



## vitauta (Nov 19, 2012)

Snip 13 said:


> Confused  All I get is Delmonico?! I know you get Delmonico Steak, is this it?
> 
> Since it uses all the letters I'll just go if it's ok.





Snip 13 said:


> Reuben Sandwich
> 
> 
> sauerkraut
> ...


----------



## Snip 13 (Nov 19, 2012)

vitauta said:


> Snip 13 said:
> 
> 
> > Reuben Sandwich
> ...


----------



## vitauta (Nov 19, 2012)

Snip 13 said:


> vitauta said:
> 
> 
> > Same here
> ...


----------



## Snip 13 (Nov 19, 2012)

vitauta said:


> Snip 13 said:
> 
> 
> > chicken noodle soup
> ...


----------



## vitauta (Nov 19, 2012)

Snip 13 said:


> vitauta said:
> 
> 
> > I won't eat it :p
> ...


----------



## Snip 13 (Nov 19, 2012)

aeeudts tinntseie

Sauteed Intestine?! Seriously, what you beem sniffing V?


cceinkh aeoudlr


----------



## MrsLMB (Nov 19, 2012)

Chicken Roulade

tafoamel


----------



## Snip 13 (Nov 19, 2012)

MrsLMB said:


> Chicken Roulade
> 
> tafoamel


 
Meatloaf (was just thinking of using it next )


uuccbmer puso


----------



## Naddine (Nov 19, 2012)

chicken roulade



snobasica


----------



## Naddine (Nov 19, 2012)

oops,  doesn't pay to be a slow typist.

cucumber soup 


snobasica


----------



## Snip 13 (Nov 19, 2012)

cabanossi


eiucqh rreoailn


----------



## vitauta (Nov 19, 2012)

Snip 13 said:


> aeeudts tinntseie
> 
> Sauteed Intestine?! Seriously, what you beem sniffing V?
> 
> ...



the chinese restaurant from where i'm ordering my thanksgiving dinner (peking duck) has it on the menu.  peking duck would have been too easy for ya....


----------



## Snip 13 (Nov 19, 2012)

vitauta said:


> the chinese restaurant from where i'm ordering my thanksgiving dinner (peking duck) has it on the menu. peking duck would have been too easy for ya....


 
Oh ok  I'm really good with anagrams, love word games!

I'd prefer eating Peking Duck though!


----------



## Snip 13 (Nov 19, 2012)

Snip 13 said:


> cabanossi
> 
> 
> eiucqh rreoailn


 






Just thought I should move this up. No one has played it yet.


----------



## vitauta (Nov 19, 2012)

quiche lorraine


tadteabe klapcol


----------



## Snip 13 (Nov 19, 2012)

vitauta said:


> quiche lorraine
> 
> 
> tadteabe klapcol


 

Battered Pollack 


iigrn ishus


----------



## vitauta (Nov 19, 2012)

nigiri sushi ?


----------



## Snip 13 (Nov 19, 2012)

vitauta said:


> nigiri sushi ?


 
Yes, now go already


----------



## vitauta (Nov 19, 2012)

traindam astep


----------



## MrsLMB (Nov 19, 2012)

Tamarind Paste



lopacdesl oteptoas


----------



## vitauta (Nov 19, 2012)

scalloped potatoes



crabdoup upso


----------



## MrsLMB (Nov 19, 2012)

Cupboard Soup


tgelpnag snaprmea


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe (Nov 20, 2012)

MrsLMB said:
			
		

> Cupboard Soup
> 
> tgelpnag snaprmea



Eggplant parmesan


maaerlc plepa


----------



## Naddine (Nov 20, 2012)

purple.alien.giraffe said:


> Eggplant parmesan
> 
> 
> maaerlc plepa


 

caramel apple



olactohet gaueta


----------



## MrsLMB (Nov 20, 2012)

Chocolate Gateau


suevho shnecrora


----------



## vitauta (Nov 20, 2012)

whoa, out of my depth it seems....


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe (Nov 20, 2012)

MrsLMB said:
			
		

> Chocolate Gateau
> 
> suevho shnecrora



Huevos rancheros

beatgleev molltee


----------



## MrsLMB (Nov 20, 2012)

Vegetable Omelet


busenreatrra


----------



## MrsLMB (Nov 22, 2012)

Ok well it's been so long that even I can't remember what this is supposed to be 

So here's a new one !

ratesubhtc


----------



## Naddine (Nov 22, 2012)

MrsLMB said:


> Ok well it's been so long that even I can't remember what this is supposed to be
> 
> So here's a new one !
> 
> ratesubhtc


 
Must say I had trouble with the previous one.

bruschetta


egumeirn


----------



## vitauta (Nov 22, 2012)

meringue 

hirersshado


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Nov 22, 2012)

horseradish

aefeffsphren


----------



## MrsLMB (Nov 23, 2012)

Hasenpfeffer -  poor bunny

relbyrdeer


----------



## vitauta (Nov 23, 2012)

elderberry

mainlose beard


----------



## MrsLMB (Nov 23, 2012)

Semolina Bread

orstoits


----------



## vitauta (Nov 23, 2012)

MrsLMB said:


> Semolina Bread
> 
> orstoits





risottos 


ragerfuse pursy


----------



## vitauta (Nov 24, 2012)

vitauta said:


> risottos
> 
> 
> ragerfuse pursy


 

giving up or lost interest?  ready for a new puzzle?


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Nov 24, 2012)

sugarfree syrup


sonseagin


----------



## MrsLMB (Nov 25, 2012)

seasoning

lospih assguae


----------



## vitauta (Nov 25, 2012)

polish sausage

draftbale


----------



## MrsLMB (Nov 25, 2012)

Flatbread

zroar onc loop


----------



## vitauta (Nov 25, 2012)

arroz con pollo


----------



## vitauta (Nov 25, 2012)

fsoholy ipse


----------



## MrsLMB (Nov 25, 2012)

Shoofly Pies

murjsalee tchkireoa


----------



## MrsLMB (Nov 26, 2012)

MrsLMB said:


> Shoofly Pies
> 
> murjsalee tchkireoa


 
Maybe I should hint this one a little - It's green on the outside.


----------



## vitauta (Nov 29, 2012)

ok, okay, OKAY, you win, mrslmb!  uncle, i give up--ggaaahhd!  what kind of artichokes we got here, mrslmb?  

this not knowing is killing me....


----------



## MrsLMB (Nov 29, 2012)

vitauta said:


> ok, okay, OKAY, you win, mrslmb! uncle, i give up--ggaaahhd! what kind of artichokes we got here, mrslmb?
> 
> this not knowing is killing me....


 

They are Jerusalem Artichokes !

That was kind of hard for sure .. how about this one... it comes with a hint .. most important meal of the day !

tkwueacbh sknapcea


----------



## vitauta (Nov 29, 2012)

jerusalem!!  verry good one, mrslmb!  did this one get by you too, pf?  or did you just smile and stay quiet?


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Nov 29, 2012)

vitauta said:


> jerusalem!!  verry good one, mrslmb!  did this one get by you too, pf?  or did you just smile and stay quiet?



Smiled...


----------



## vitauta (Nov 29, 2012)

MrsLMB said:


> They are Jerusalem Artichokes !
> 
> That was kind of hard for sure .. how about this one... it comes with a hint .. most important meal of the day !
> 
> tkwueacbh sknapcea




buckwheat pancakes

aacfjpkls


----------



## MrsLMB (Nov 30, 2012)

Flapjacks

nrmpzaia socikoe


----------



## vitauta (Dec 1, 2012)

MrsLMB said:


> Flapjacks
> 
> nrmpzaia socikoe





marzipan cookies


----------



## luvs (Dec 1, 2012)

iqesub


----------



## vitauta (Dec 1, 2012)

luvs said:


> iqesub





bisque



aabbiisesolul


----------



## luvs (Dec 1, 2012)

bouillabaise

cagsertos


----------



## MrsLMB (Dec 3, 2012)

Escargots  

brhuabr


----------



## Dawgluver (Dec 3, 2012)

Rhubarb

btruagea


----------



## vitauta (Dec 3, 2012)

MrsLMB said:


> Escargots
> 
> brhuabr




rhubarb 

meeenntlic


----------



## vitauta (Dec 3, 2012)

oopsie.  just never mind me, folks....


----------



## vitauta (Dec 3, 2012)

Dawgluver said:


> Rhubarb
> 
> btruagea





rutabega

okay, now,

meeenntlic


----------



## MrsLMB (Dec 4, 2012)

Clementine

senwihenztirlce


----------



## vitauta (Dec 4, 2012)

MrsLMB said:


> Clementine
> 
> senwihenztirlce




wienerschnitzel


----------



## vitauta (Dec 4, 2012)

vitauta said:


> wienerschnitzel




ssiicopath


----------



## MrsLMB (Dec 4, 2012)

Pistachios  

nleacinon


----------



## vitauta (Dec 5, 2012)

was cinnamon wrong?


----------



## MrsLMB (Dec 5, 2012)

vitauta said:


> was cinnamon wrong?


 

?    you lost me with that question.


----------



## vitauta (Dec 5, 2012)

MrsLMB said:


> ?    you lost me with that question.




i'm the lost one.  i misread the letters last night.  sorry for the confusion.


----------



## MrsLMB (Dec 5, 2012)

vitauta said:


> i'm the lost one. i misread the letters last night. sorry for the confusion.


 
no problem V .. I live in the state of confusion some times LOL

Now .. get those letters unscrambled !!!


----------



## vitauta (Dec 5, 2012)

you give us really challenging puzzles, mrslmb.  unless pf pops in to save the day, we (i) need a clue....


----------



## MrsLMB (Dec 5, 2012)

vitauta said:


> you give us really challenging puzzles, mrslmb. unless pf pops in to save the day, we (i) need a clue....


 

ok .. how about this for a clue ...

Mamma Mia !!!!


----------



## Snip 13 (Dec 6, 2012)

MrsLMB said:


> Pistachios
> 
> nleacinon


 
Canneloni (Snip to the rescue ;p)


eewoartnml seeerrvp


----------



## MrsLMB (Dec 6, 2012)

Watermelon Preserve

rivel gseausa


----------



## vitauta (Dec 6, 2012)

MrsLMB said:


> Watermelon Preserve
> 
> rivel gseausa





liver sausage

aw nrslmb, please don't go light on us!

besides, snip is back.


----------



## vitauta (Dec 6, 2012)

catlustose


----------



## MrsLMB (Dec 6, 2012)

Cassoulet

tripcaor ndhais


----------



## Snip 13 (Dec 7, 2012)

tripcaor ndhais

Apricot Danish ? Think you may have one too many R's.




icedkpl oeoebttr


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe (Dec 7, 2012)

Snip 13 said:


> tripcaor ndhais
> 
> Apricot Danish ? Think you may have one too many R's.
> 
> icedkpl oeoebttr



Pickled beetroot

rusohomm torsotis


----------



## Snip 13 (Dec 7, 2012)

purple.alien.giraffe said:


> Pickled beetroot
> 
> rusohomm torsotis


 
mushroom risotto

iooanrtd eickchn


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe (Dec 7, 2012)

Snip 13 said:


> mushroom risotto
> 
> iooanrtd eickchn



Tandoori chicken


todefrs alkefs


----------



## Snip 13 (Dec 7, 2012)

purple.alien.giraffe said:


> Tandoori chicken
> 
> 
> todefrs alkefs


 
frosted flakes


ryrbreas aairtfp


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe (Dec 7, 2012)

Snip 13 said:


> frosted flakes
> 
> ryrbreas aairtfp



Is it supposed to be raspberry parfait? 

If so,

errosykhi dgnpiud


----------



## Snip 13 (Dec 7, 2012)

purple.alien.giraffe said:


> Is it supposed to be raspberry parfait?
> 
> If so,
> 
> errosykhi dgnpiud


 
Yip!

Yorkshire pudding


ebfe ohwc iemn


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe (Dec 7, 2012)

Snip 13 said:


> Yip!
> 
> Yorkshire pudding
> 
> ebfe ohwc iemn



Beaf chow mein

khicnec aaeiocccrt


----------



## Snip 13 (Dec 7, 2012)

purple.alien.giraffe said:


> Beaf chow mein
> 
> khicnec aaeiocccrt


 
Chicken Cacciatore


ssaihtrcm didgnpu


----------



## MrsLMB (Dec 7, 2012)

Christmas Pudding

naisphc flusoef


----------



## vitauta (Dec 8, 2012)

MrsLMB said:


> Christmas Pudding
> 
> naisphc flusoef



spinach souffle


----------



## vitauta (Dec 8, 2012)

vitauta said:


> spinach souffle






tripscouot


----------



## MrsLMB (Dec 8, 2012)

prosciutto

grpmnoiaia oianegrg


----------



## Snip 13 (Dec 8, 2012)

MrsLMB said:


> prosciutto
> 
> grpmnoiaia oianegrg


 
Parmigiano Reggiano

ioef sarg


----------



## vitauta (Dec 8, 2012)

MrsLMB said:


> prosciutto
> 
> grpmnoiaia oianegrg



parmigiano reggiano


----------



## Snip 13 (Dec 8, 2012)

vitauta said:


> parmigiano reggiano


 
Too late V, look at the previous post


----------



## vitauta (Dec 8, 2012)

oops, i did it again.  (was cinnamon wrong?)  jk to mrslmb. 
don't you guys pay me no nevermind....


----------



## MrsLMB (Dec 8, 2012)

vitauta said:


> oops, i did it again. (was cinnamon wrong?) jk to mrslmb.
> don't you guys pay me no nevermind....


 
ROFL

Here's one for especially for V

nomannic


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Dec 8, 2012)

MrsLMB said:


> ROFL
> 
> Here's one for especially for V
> 
> nomannic



LOL!  That's turmeric, right?


----------



## vitauta (Dec 9, 2012)

MrsLMB said:


> ROFL
> 
> Here's one for especially for V
> 
> nomannic




you sure play hardball, mrslmb. how about a clue?


----------



## MrsLMB (Dec 9, 2012)

vitauta said:


> you sure play hardball, mrslmb. how about a clue?


 
Ok .. but just this once .. it starts with a capital C sheesh .. the things I do for you ! 



esbliulbaosia


----------



## vitauta (Dec 9, 2012)

MrsLMB said:


> Ok .. but just this once .. it starts with a capital C sheesh .. the things I do for you !
> ahh, but that's so yesterday by now....cardoman!
> 
> 
> ...


\

bouillabaisse 


bridgegern


----------



## vitauta (Dec 11, 2012)

bridgegem


----------



## MrsLMB (Dec 11, 2012)

Is it cardoman?    Yikies .. no clue .. think ya got me on this one !!


----------



## vitauta (Dec 11, 2012)

MrsLMB said:


> Is it cardoman?    Yikies .. no clue .. think ya got me on this one !!




not your fault, mrslmb--you're not stumped after all.  i copied the letters wrong.

bridgegrane 

begins with a "b"


----------



## Snip 13 (Dec 11, 2012)

vitauta said:


> not your fault, mrslmb--you're not stumped after all. i copied the letters wrong.
> 
> bridgegrane
> 
> begins with a "b"


 
Well done V, now where's the new anagram?
I would give you a Noddy badge but you would probably misplace it anyway 
I live on my own planet but you give me a run for my money 

P.S you missed one of mine about 3 pages ago.


----------



## vitauta (Dec 11, 2012)

what?  excuse me, snip, but i'm not sharing my ''kookoo for cocoa puffs" badge with nobody. i won it fair and square!

my anagram begins with a 'b' and is a compound word.  now, i'll be back in one hour, and if no one has solved the puzzle by that time, i'll give up the answer.

now, one more time:   BRIDGEGRANE    (also a favorite holiday treat)


----------



## Snip 13 (Dec 11, 2012)

vitauta said:


> what? excuse me, snip, but i'm not sharing my ''kookoo for cocoa puffs" badge with nobody. i won it fair and square!
> 
> my anagram begins with a 'b' and is a compound word. now, i'll be back in one hour, and if no one has solved the puzzle by that time, i'll give up the answer.
> 
> now, one more time: BRIDGEGRANE (also a favorite holiday treat)


 
Gingerbread!!!!!!!!


I actually thought bridgegrane was the answer lol! Blonde moment.


perce eettzus

No if you'll excuse me, I think I may have put the kettle in the fridge again


----------



## vitauta (Dec 11, 2012)

Snip 13 said:


> Gingerbread!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> I actually thought bridgegrane was the answer lol! Blonde moment.
> ...



making iced tea?  

crepe suzette 

dreamlama


----------



## Snip 13 (Dec 11, 2012)

vitauta said:


> making iced tea?
> 
> crepe suzette
> 
> dreamlama


 
Marmalade


aazohgcp


----------



## vitauta (Dec 11, 2012)

gazpacho

looks like just you and me, snippety-snip.  there is an old anagram game that i'd like to resurrect--looks like fun.  you are super sharp with these games.  would you look it up, and maybe rewrite the last part of the instructions?  sure would appreciate your lending some clarity to that game thread.


----------



## vitauta (Dec 11, 2012)

pramnaiz


----------



## Snip 13 (Dec 11, 2012)

vitauta said:


> gazpacho
> 
> looks like just you and me, snippety-snip. there is an old anagram game that i'd like to resurrect--looks like fun. you are super sharp with these games. would you look it up, and maybe rewrite the last part of the instructions? sure would appreciate your lending some clarity to that game thread.


 
I'll have a look. I'm a bit of a word game nerd. They do say intelligent people are insane


----------



## Snip 13 (Dec 11, 2012)

vitauta said:


> pramnaiz


 
Marzipan "yuck!"


reip reip cceikhn veilsr


P.S Found the other game but I'm too tired for it too make sense 
I'll do it tomorrow, promise!


----------



## vitauta (Dec 12, 2012)

ripe chicken livers?  that doesn't look right.  uncle on the chicken livers, snip.


----------



## luvs (Dec 12, 2012)

looks as tho it's ripe, ripe chicken sliver

 islcuo


----------



## MrsLMB (Dec 12, 2012)

they must be super ripe chicken livers  

coulis

aldsa rsidesgn


----------



## vitauta (Dec 12, 2012)

MrsLMB said:


> they must be super ripe chicken livers
> 
> coulis
> 
> aldsa rsidesgn




salad designers?  my solutions don't seem to be making sense lately....


----------



## Snip 13 (Dec 12, 2012)

luvs said:


> looks as tho it's ripe, ripe chicken sliver
> 
> islcuo


 
I give up on you lot 

It was peri peri chicken livers!!!!


----------



## luvs (Dec 12, 2012)

salad dressing

atgein


----------



## Snip 13 (Dec 13, 2012)

luvs said:


> salad dressing
> 
> atgein


 
Tagine

oeoegsnlb


----------



## luvs (Dec 13, 2012)

bolognese

uentudsorc


----------



## Snip 13 (Jan 16, 2013)

luvs said:


> bolognese
> 
> uentudsorc


 
I give up! Give us a hint? Not sure why by I just can't crack this one!


----------



## Blue Butterfly (Jan 16, 2013)

Meatballs!  Now try utinFciet.


----------



## Snip 13 (Jan 16, 2013)

Blue Butterfly said:


> Meatballs! Now try utinFciet.


 
Meatballs with a "D" it is!  I'm sure there was a typo in there somewhere!

Fettucini

(We've removed the capital letters to make it a bit harder, we were getting the answers too quickly!)


aaltpnnioe cie marec


----------



## vitauta (Jan 16, 2013)

neopolitan ice cream





fuedsft sweepppid


----------



## Snip 13 (Jan 17, 2013)

vitauta said:


> neopolitan ice cream
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Stuffed Peppedews?  Should that I have been an a?



nurkend cnchike


----------



## vitauta (Jan 17, 2013)

Snip 13 said:


> Stuffed Peppedews?  Should that I have been an a?
> 
> 
> 
> nurkend cnchike



an 'a', yes.  i need to start checking spellings beforehand, i know.

drunken chicken




dyedthread remlos


----------



## Snip 13 (Jan 17, 2013)

vitauta said:


> an 'a', yes. i need to start checking spellings beforehand, i know.
> 
> drunken chicken
> 
> ...


 
Dehydrated Morels ? (Tough one again! The spelling is correct this time. Girl I'm good but not a genius!)


pasbeyrrr  soulci


----------



## vitauta (Jan 17, 2013)

raspberry coulis


nearburb  ppleas


* close enough


----------



## Snip 13 (Jan 17, 2013)

vitauta said:


> raspberry coulis
> 
> 
> nearburb ppleas
> ...


 


Braeburn Apples


molasn raledou


----------



## vitauta (Jan 17, 2013)

Snip 13 said:


> Braeburn Apples
> 
> 
> molasn raledou



are you sleepless in sa tonight?

salmon roulade




sniposa  turfi


----------



## Snip 13 (Jan 17, 2013)

vitauta said:


> are you sleepless in sa tonight?
> 
> salmon roulade
> 
> ...


 
Nope. It's 9:38 am here 

Passion fruit


occohatel mouses

(Catch you later, on my way to the shops!)


----------



## vitauta (Jan 17, 2013)

Snip 13 said:


> Nope. It's 9:38 am here
> 
> Passion fruit
> 
> ...


it's after 4am here, no sleep so far, but the mind gets dull.  been reading getting to know pf--some funny stuff w/you two....

chocolate mousse
thanks for the easy one
...and one for you

krop tape


----------



## Snip 13 (Jan 17, 2013)

vitauta said:


> it's after 4am here, no sleep so far, but the mind gets dull. been reading getting to know pf--some funny stuff w/you two....
> 
> chocolate mousse
> thanks for the easy one
> ...


 
Think I'll go browse a bit now too  Hope you're sleeping now!!! I don't sleep much either but that's why Vodka was invented 

Pork Pate


ukdc a gearnol'


----------



## MrsLMB (Jan 17, 2013)

Nice to see this thread back again !!!


Duck a l'Orange 



coinghc


----------



## Snip 13 (Jan 17, 2013)

MrsLMB said:


> Nice to see this thread back again !!!
> 
> 
> Duck a l'Orange
> ...


 
Seems like everyone stopped playing when they got stuck. I had to do something before my little game was completely forgotten!

Gnocchi  Yum!

lipliicacl


----------



## vitauta (Jan 17, 2013)

i have to recuse myself from snipper's last puzzle.  i accidentally saw the answer  before it was erased.


----------



## Snip 13 (Jan 17, 2013)

vitauta said:


> i have to recuse myself from snipper's last puzzle. i accidentally saw the answer before it was erased.


 


I accidently posted before removing the answer! I always type the answer above to make sure I remember to add all the letters and don't add extra 


festfud cicihunz


----------



## MrsLMB (Jan 17, 2013)

Stuffed Zucchini


crodubk eacus


----------



## Snip 13 (Jan 17, 2013)

MrsLMB said:


> Stuffed Zucchini
> 
> 
> crodubk eacus


 
Burdock Sauce (I take it you've been reading my thread )


mirshp alalep


----------



## MrsLMB (Jan 17, 2013)

Snip 13 said:


> Burdock Sauce (I take it you've been reading my thread )
> 
> 
> mirshp alalep


 

Maybe ... just a little bit  

Shrimp Paella


mutrcbeaetr


----------



## vitauta (Jan 17, 2013)

shrimp paella



airkapp  panco


----------



## Snip 13 (Jan 18, 2013)

MrsLMB said:


> Maybe ... just a little bit
> 
> Shrimp Paella
> 
> ...


 
Sorry, went to bed 

Buttercream

tobboei


----------



## MrsLMB (Jan 20, 2013)

Snip 13 said:


> Sorry, went to bed
> 
> Buttercream
> 
> tobboei


 

I'm going to have to use a lifeline  LOL   

I can't figure this one .. I hope someone else can !!


----------



## vitauta (Jan 20, 2013)

i "give" too. sometimes i'm not familiar with the term.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jan 20, 2013)

bobotie?


----------



## Snip 13 (Jan 21, 2013)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> bobotie?


 
You got it! Now give us new word


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jan 21, 2013)

I was just being a lifeline...carry on.


----------



## Snip 13 (Jan 21, 2013)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I was just being a lifeline...carry on.


 
Guess I'll just go again 

prod pingumdls


----------



## vitauta (Jan 21, 2013)

drop dumplings

 bpluswore scanks


----------



## Snip 13 (Jan 21, 2013)

vitauta said:


> drop dumplings
> 
> bpluswore scanks


 
Superbowl Snacks?




malais nadscwhi


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe (Jan 21, 2013)

Snip 13 said:


> Superbowl Snacks?
> 
> malais nadscwhi



Salami sandwhich

dtamase sagpruasa


----------



## Snip 13 (Jan 21, 2013)

purple.alien.giraffe said:


> Salami sandwhich
> 
> dtamase sagpruasa


 
Steamed asparagus


stewe tootpa searscole


----------



## MrsLMB (Jan 21, 2013)

Sweet Potato Casserole




reswnte eelmot


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe (Jan 21, 2013)

MrsLMB said:


> Sweet Potato Casserole
> 
> reswnte eelmot



Western omelet

gteevaanri goodth


----------



## Snip 13 (Jan 22, 2013)

purple.alien.giraffe said:


> Western omelet
> 
> gteevaanri goodth


 
Vegetarian Hotdog


outnmt brainyi


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe (Jan 22, 2013)

Snip 13 said:


> Vegetarian Hotdog
> 
> outnmt brainyi



I've got the first word but I can't get past the word "brain" in the second word. Curse my own. Brain, that is.


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe (Jan 22, 2013)

Ok, so now I know the second word, but I'd never heard of it until a little bird told me, so I can't take credit. Thank you little bird.  I can now go to sleep without my brain feeling twitchy.


----------



## MrsLMB (Jan 22, 2013)

Mutton Biryani

lubode ebsuecerhegr


----------



## Snip 13 (Jan 22, 2013)

MrsLMB said:


> Mutton Biryani
> 
> lubode ebsuecerhegr


 
Sorry, just saw your post but you got it!

Double Cheeseburger


momorush riotsot


----------



## vitauta (Jan 22, 2013)

mushroom risotto

balderfat


----------



## Snip 13 (Jan 22, 2013)

vitauta said:


> mushroom risotto
> 
> balderfat


 
flatbread


rockyih sodekm ahm


----------



## MrsLMB (Jan 22, 2013)

Hickory Smoked Ham

nkcheci nadlonmei


----------



## Snip 13 (Jan 22, 2013)

MrsLMB said:


> Hickory Smoked Ham
> 
> nkcheci nadlonmei


 
Chicken Almondine "yuck"

gaspsaaru hieqcu


----------



## MrsLMB (Jan 22, 2013)

Asparagus Quiche


doesafo glineuin


----------



## Snip 13 (Jan 22, 2013)

MrsLMB said:


> Asparagus Quiche
> 
> 
> doesafo glineuin


 
Seafood Linguine

souksmaa


----------



## vitauta (Jan 22, 2013)

moussaka

ladormlate mymas


----------



## Snip 13 (Jan 23, 2013)

vitauta said:


> moussaka
> 
> ladormlate mymas


 
mortadella sammy


domesk rietskb


----------



## vitauta (Jan 23, 2013)

smoked brisket

seabird  sirbelt


----------



## Snip 13 (Jan 23, 2013)

vitauta said:


> smoked brisket
> 
> seabird sirbelt


 
Braised Riblets


criedru sortertt


----------



## MrsLMB (Jan 23, 2013)

Curried Trotters


pozahcag


----------



## forty_caliber (Jan 23, 2013)

gazpacho

nceadasihl

.40


----------



## Snip 13 (Jan 23, 2013)

forty_caliber said:


> gazpacho
> 
> nceadasihl
> 
> .40




Enchiladas


failcornai slolr


----------



## MrsLMB (Jan 24, 2013)

California Rolls


tirognia


----------



## Snip 13 (Jan 24, 2013)

MrsLMB said:


> California Rolls
> 
> 
> tirognia


 
Rigatoni

rebh lapszeet


----------



## vitauta (Jan 24, 2013)

herb spaetzle

dramacam  drabe


----------



## vitauta (Jan 25, 2013)

vitauta said:


> herb spaetzle
> 
> dramacam  drabe




i hope y'all haven't lost interest

the puzzle begins with the letter "c"


----------



## MrsLMB (Jan 25, 2013)

vitauta said:


> herb spaetzle
> 
> dramacam drabe


 

Is it cardamom bread?

If so .. here's the next one !


ssssiiiippm umd wrnobise


----------



## msmofet (Jan 25, 2013)

MrsLMB said:


> ssssiiiippm umd wrnobise


mississippi mud brownies

melon ringmeeu


----------



## vitauta (Jan 25, 2013)

lemon meringue

redmace hipscan


----------



## MrsLMB (Jan 26, 2013)

Creamed Spinich


machgicihna


----------



## Snip 13 (Jan 26, 2013)

vitauta said:


> i hope y'all haven't lost interest
> 
> the puzzle begins with the letter "c"


 
Haven't lost interest, just can't get the second word 

Something bread!


----------



## Snip 13 (Jan 26, 2013)

MrsLMB said:


> Creamed Spinich
> 
> 
> machgicihna


 
Chimichanga


icysp fofaub singw


----------



## msmofet (Jan 26, 2013)

Snip 13 said:


> Chimichanga
> 
> 
> icysp fofaub singw


Is that spicy buffalo wings? Missing the L?

If so heres mine ...

raddche aby tisscubi


----------



## Snip 13 (Jan 26, 2013)

msmofet said:


> Is that spicy buffalo wings? Missing the L?


 
Yip! Sorry, my bad.


----------



## msmofet (Jan 26, 2013)

Snip 13 said:


> Yip! Sorry, my bad.


LOL ok

spicy buffalo  wings


raddche aby tisscubi


----------



## Snip 13 (Jan 26, 2013)

msmofet said:


> LOL ok
> 
> spicy buffalo wings
> 
> ...


 
Cheddar Bay Biscuits


tearvaineg cloneaz


----------



## MrsLMB (Jan 29, 2013)

Vegetarian Calzone


sluirbays asket


----------



## Snip 13 (Jan 29, 2013)

MrsLMB said:


> Vegetarian Calzone
> 
> 
> sluirbays asket


 
Salisbury Steak  ( only got this because I saw it on BBC food   ) tough one!


rediruc nutterbtu upos


----------



## msmofet (Jan 29, 2013)

Snip 13 said:


> Salisbury Steak ( only got this because I saw it on BBC food  ) tough one!
> 
> 
> rediruc nutterbtu upos


 
curried butternut soup


licgar camelheb cause


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe (Jan 29, 2013)

Snip 13 said:


> Salisbury Steak  ( only got this because I saw it on BBC food   ) tough one!
> 
> rediruc nutterbtu upos



Curried butternut soup


nraeshefffep


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe (Jan 29, 2013)

msmofet said:


> curried butternut soup
> 
> licgar camelheb cause



Urg, hate when phone hangs.

Garlic bechamel sauce

nraeshefffep


----------



## msmofet (Jan 29, 2013)

purple.alien.giraffe said:


> Urg, hate when phone hangs.
> 
> Garlic bechamel sauce
> 
> nraeshefffep


hasenpfeffer


patianacon


----------



## Snip 13 (Jan 30, 2013)

msmofet said:


> hasenpfeffer
> 
> 
> patianacon


 
Que?! Sorry, I give up


----------



## msmofet (Jan 30, 2013)

Snip 13 said:


> Que?! Sorry, I give up


Hint: An Italian appy


----------



## Snip 13 (Jan 30, 2013)

msmofet said:


> hasenpfeffer
> 
> 
> patianacon


 
Still don't get it. The closest I can think of is Caponata but it doesn't use all the letters.


----------



## msmofet (Jan 30, 2013)

Snip 13 said:


> Still don't get it. The closest I can think of is Caponata but it doesn't use all the letters.


That's it. We call it Caponatina (pronounce: kappon-na-dina) in my family. Your turn


----------



## Snip 13 (Jan 30, 2013)

msmofet said:


> That's it. We call it Caponatina (pronounce: kappon-na-dina) in my family. Your turn


 
You got me good on that one 


lube shecee realudo


----------



## msmofet (Jan 30, 2013)

Snip 13 said:


> You got me good on that one
> 
> 
> lube shecee realudo


 
blue cheese _roulade_


----------



## MrsLMB (Jan 30, 2013)

msmofet said:


> blue cheese _roulade_


 
Did you use invisible ink on your word for us to solve?


----------



## Snip 13 (Jan 31, 2013)

MrsLMB said:


> Did you use invisible ink on your word for us to solve?


 
I've cleaned my glasses twice and I still can't find it


----------



## msmofet (Jan 31, 2013)

teaks piazzaloi


----------



## Snip 13 (Jan 31, 2013)

msmofet said:


> teaks piazzaloi


 
Steak Pizzaiola


realmoewnt  peersver


----------



## MrsLMB (Jan 31, 2013)

Watermelon Preserve



rakueursta dan skelabai


----------



## Snip 13 (Feb 1, 2013)

MrsLMB said:


> Watermelon Preserve
> 
> 
> 
> rakueursta dan skelabai


 
Sauerkraut and Kielbasa

wirene hitsneczl


----------



## Dawgluver (Feb 1, 2013)

Snip 13 said:


> Sauerkraut and Kielbasa
> 
> wirene hitsneczl



Weiner schnitzel

Loplo lajilo


----------



## msmofet (Feb 1, 2013)

OK let's try again. LOL


Sorry, we are currently performing scheduled maintenance. We should be back online shortly. 

Oops, you posted at just the wrong time! Don't worry, we preserved your post, you can copy this and paste it back into your post once we are live again:



Dawgluver said:


> Weiner schnitzel
> 
> 
> Loplo lajilo


 
pollo ajillo

loccamitsab


----------



## Snip 13 (Feb 1, 2013)

msmofet said:


> OK let's try again. LOL
> 
> 
> Sorry, we are currently performing scheduled maintenance. We should be back online shortly.
> ...


 
Saltimbocca


warefulloic rameput


----------



## Snip 13 (Feb 4, 2013)

Are you guys stuck? Want a hint?


----------



## msmofet (Feb 4, 2013)

Yes please (something tempura?)


----------



## Snip 13 (Feb 4, 2013)

msmofet said:


> Yes please (something tempura?)


 
A white veggie


----------



## vitauta (Feb 4, 2013)

Snip 13 said:


> A white veggie



cauliflower tempura




fadeoso   subeqi


----------



## Snip 13 (Feb 4, 2013)

vitauta said:


> cauliflower tempura
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Seafood Bisque 




painshc hueciq


----------



## MrsLMB (Feb 4, 2013)

Spinach Quiche


torased spinpras


----------



## Snip 13 (Feb 5, 2013)

MrsLMB said:


> Spinach Quiche
> 
> 
> torased spinpras


 
Roasted Parsnips


prbearsry realodu


----------



## msmofet (Feb 5, 2013)

Snip 13 said:


> Roasted Parsnips
> 
> 
> prbearsry realodu


 

raspberry roulade

astap gafiiol


----------



## Snip 13 (Feb 5, 2013)

msmofet said:


> raspberry roulade
> 
> astap gafiiol


 
Pasta Fagioli


oattom moosemnc


----------



## MrsLMB (Feb 5, 2013)

Tomato Consomme


mrcee chafrie


----------



## Snip 13 (Feb 5, 2013)

MrsLMB said:


> Tomato Consomme
> 
> 
> mrcee chafrie


 
Creme fraiche


taleochoc rulesftf


----------



## Foiejita (Feb 5, 2013)

Chocolate truffles

znroCse


----------



## MrsLMB (Feb 21, 2013)

Foiejita said:


> Chocolate truffles
> 
> znroCse


 

  I tried but I just can't figure this one out.


----------



## Foiejita (Feb 22, 2013)

MrsLMB said:


> I tried but I just can't figure this one out.



This Word is cronzes

Here is a new one

gersmLosna


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Feb 22, 2013)

Foiejita said:


> This Word is cronzes
> 
> Here is a new one
> 
> gersmLosna



Some context for Cronzes, please...never heard of it.


----------



## Foiejita (Feb 22, 2013)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Some context for Cronzes, please...never heard of it.



It is a french root vegetable and also known as a chinese artichoke. They are available during late fall and is actually a member of the mint family pronounced "crone". My apologies though I spelled it wrong. It is spelled crosnes.


----------



## Snip 13 (Feb 22, 2013)

Foiejita said:


> This Word is cronzes
> 
> Here is a new one
> 
> gersmLosna


 
Lemongrass


lubberery henrcf tatso


----------



## Foiejita (Feb 22, 2013)

Snip 13 said:


> Lemongrass
> 
> lubberery henrcf tatso



Blueberry French toast


----------



## Foiejita (Feb 22, 2013)

Foiejita said:


> Blueberry French toast



maGra aslama


----------



## msmofet (Feb 22, 2013)

Foiejita said:


> maGra aslama


 Garam masala


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Feb 22, 2013)

msmofet said:


> Garam masala



Yeah MsM...what's the next word?


----------



## msmofet (Feb 22, 2013)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Yeah MsM...what's the next word?


 You can take my turn


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Feb 22, 2013)

mlpppleeri


----------



## msmofet (Feb 22, 2013)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> mlpppleeri


peppermill

ovacoda rivetingate


----------



## Snip 13 (Feb 22, 2013)

msmofet said:


> peppermill
> 
> ovacoda rivetingate


 

Avocado Vinaigrette


cowsteenr sitterrf


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe (Feb 23, 2013)

Snip 13 said:


> Avocado Vinaigrette
> 
> cowsteenr sitterrf



Sweetcorn fritters

ywtarrresb eckstroha


----------



## Foiejita (Feb 23, 2013)

purple.alien.giraffe said:


> Sweetcorn fritters
> 
> ywtarrresb eckstroha



Strawberry shortcake

eratuoiltal


----------



## MrsLMB (Feb 23, 2013)

Ratatouille

ckeicnh catcioacer


----------



## msmofet (Feb 23, 2013)

MrsLMB said:


> Ratatouille
> 
> ckeicnh catcioacer


 
Chicken cacciatore

heyart rumtailing beard


----------



## vitauta (Feb 23, 2013)

msmofet said:


> Chicken cacciatore
> 
> heyart rumtailing beard




hearty multigrain bread


candlekeb ogrenuts


----------



## vitauta (Feb 23, 2013)

scudseh peasotto

(for extra points)


----------



## msmofet (Feb 23, 2013)

vitauta said:


> scudseh peasotto
> 
> (for extra points)


 Duchess potatoes


----------



## msmofet (Feb 23, 2013)

rustic doestar checkin


----------



## MrsLMB (Feb 23, 2013)

Citrus Roasted Chicken


plosclade stapoteo


----------



## forty_caliber (Feb 23, 2013)

scalloped potatoes

gitarn dauonihpise


----------



## Snip 13 (Feb 24, 2013)

forty_caliber said:


> scalloped potatoes
> 
> gitarn dauonihpise


 
Gratin Dauphinois

hootlacec ereych fartuto


----------



## vitauta (Feb 24, 2013)

Snip 13 said:


> Gratin Dauphinois
> 
> hootlacec ereych fartuto




chocolate cheery tartufo
               (cherry)


----------



## vitauta (Feb 24, 2013)

candlekeb redcuts ogresnut


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe (Feb 24, 2013)

vitauta said:


> candlekeb redcuts ogresnut



Thanks Vit. Now my brain is stuck on what kind of nut an ogre would like. Walnut? Pecan? Pistacio? Pistacios and ogres are both green so maybe them? Hmmm, PF, any insight?


----------



## vitauta (Feb 24, 2013)

purple.alien.giraffe said:


> Thanks Vit. Now my brain is stuck on what kind of nut an ogre would like. Walnut? Pecan? Pistacio? Pistacios and ogres are both green so maybe them? Hmmm, PF, any insight?




oh pag, i'm glad you asked that question. i don't think ogres are all that jazzed about nuts, actually.  they are omnivores (and just like me, a bit heavy on the meat).  oh sure, they would probably love some Sesame Seeds Sprinkled on their Slugs and their Snails, though....i hope that helpS.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Feb 24, 2013)

purple.alien.giraffe said:


> Thanks Vit. Now my brain is stuck on what kind of nut an ogre would like. Walnut? Pecan? Pistacio? Pistacios and ogres are both green so maybe them? Hmmm, PF, any insight?



All I know is Shrek wouldn't come out from under the couch when I mentioned it


----------



## MrsLMB (Feb 25, 2013)

vitauta said:


> candlekeb redcuts ogresnut


 
Blackened Crusted Sturgeon



tinazroatp


----------



## vitauta (Feb 28, 2013)

MrsLMB said:


> Blackened Crusted Sturgeon
> 
> 
> 
> tinazroatp




mrslmb, i'm stumped. can i get a clue?


----------



## Snip 13 (Mar 1, 2013)

MrsLMB said:


> Blackened Crusted Sturgeon
> 
> 
> 
> tinazroatp


 
Panzarotti 

robslet quesib


----------



## vitauta (Mar 1, 2013)

lobster bisque

dametrain notfrail askset


----------



## Snip 13 (Mar 1, 2013)

vitauta said:


> lobster bisque
> 
> dametrain notfrail askset


 
Marinated Flat-iron Steaks


moanj rearson


----------



## MrsLMB (Mar 1, 2013)

vitauta said:


> mrslmb, i'm stumped. can i get a clue?


 
Sorry vit .. been gone a couple days ... thanks Snip for the rescue !


----------



## vitauta (Mar 2, 2013)

Snip 13 said:


> Marinated Flat-iron Steaks
> 
> 
> moanj rearson




shoot.  some kind of new age cooking, is it? an indian dish?  help....


----------



## MrsLMB (Mar 2, 2013)

jamon serrano  whew .. that was a toughie !!



feudsft prepesp


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe (Mar 3, 2013)

MrsLMB said:


> jamon serrano  whew .. that was a toughie !!
> 
> feudsft prepesp



Stuffed peppers

lump dungdip


----------



## MrsLMB (Mar 3, 2013)

Plum Pudding



derase slopacls


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe (Mar 3, 2013)

MrsLMB said:


> Plum Pudding
> 
> derase slopacls



Seared scallops

pehfensfaref


----------



## Snip 13 (Mar 4, 2013)

purple.alien.giraffe said:


> Seared scallops
> 
> pehfensfaref


 
Hasenpfeffer (Geepers, and you guys say mine was hard?)


somebkg bonglit


----------



## vitauta (Mar 4, 2013)

hey, i liked the dungdip and slopacls.


----------



## buckytom (Mar 4, 2013)

bonglit.


----------



## Snip 13 (Mar 4, 2013)

Hint: It's South African


----------



## buckytom (Mar 4, 2013)

gemsbok biltong

lomoltika drecdha  eheces


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe (Mar 4, 2013)

buckytom said:


> gemsbok biltong
> 
> lomoltika drecdha  eheces



Tillamook cheddar cheese

eped drife cornsipsa

I saw it on a show about foreign street food on the Discovery Channel.


----------



## Snip 13 (Mar 5, 2013)

purple.alien.giraffe said:


> Tillamook cheddar cheese
> 
> eped drife cornsipsa
> 
> I saw it on a show about foreign street food on the Discovery Channel.


 
I give up, is it Deep Fried Scorpions?


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe (Mar 5, 2013)

Snip 13 said:


> I give up, is it Deep Fried Scorpions?



Yes.


----------



## Snip 13 (Mar 5, 2013)

purple.alien.giraffe said:


> Yes.


 
Deep fried Scorpions


doeskm rackmeel


----------



## vitauta (Mar 5, 2013)

smoked mackerel

medildus coatlick


----------



## Snip 13 (Mar 5, 2013)

vitauta said:


> smoked mackerel
> 
> medildus coatlick


 
Mudslide Cocktail (What on earth is a mudslide cocktail?)

wellhomea ofal


----------



## vitauta (Mar 5, 2013)

wholemeal loaf

a mudslide is one of those innocuous tasting drinks combining three or four kinds of booze with yummy chocolate and coffee flavors, cream and sometimes even ice cream.  it's a fru fru type of cocktail that can land you 
on your derriere.

genre minkpup upso


----------



## Snip 13 (Mar 6, 2013)

vitauta said:


> wholemeal loaf
> 
> a mudslide is one of those innocuous tasting drinks combining three or four kinds of booze with yummy chocolate and coffee flavors, cream and sometimes even ice cream. it's a fru fru type of cocktail that can land you
> on your derriere. ( Tastes like cold drink, kicks like spirits, got ya! )
> ...


 
Green Pumpkin Soup


raleby beetgalev creolsase


----------



## buckytom (Mar 6, 2013)

barley vegetable casserole


metadse cnpoetk lscma


----------



## Snip 13 (Mar 7, 2013)

buckytom said:


> barley vegetable casserole
> 
> 
> metadse cnpoetk lscma


 
This one is driving me nuts!!! Help!

Steamed Something Clams?!

Pocket?


----------



## buckytom (Mar 7, 2013)

above your shoulders.


----------



## Snip 13 (Mar 7, 2013)

buckytom said:


> above your shoulders.


 
Steamed Topneck Clams  ( Thank you!)


dearcem graspauas


----------



## vitauta (Mar 9, 2013)

creamed asparagus


dueeast sawsecrret


----------



## Snip 13 (Mar 9, 2013)

vitauta said:


> creamed asparagus
> 
> 
> dueeast sawsecrret


 
Sauteed Watercress

gatewashes hots


----------



## vitauta (Mar 13, 2013)

Snip 13 said:


> Sauteed Watercress
> 
> gatewashes hots



either that's a tough one or i'm just dumb, snips


----------



## Snip 13 (Mar 13, 2013)

vitauta said:


> either that's a tough one or i'm just dumb, snips


 
Hint: It's green and you drink it.


----------



## MrsLMB (Mar 13, 2013)

Snip 13 said:


> Hint: It's green and you drink it.


 
If it's green I wouldn't drink it


----------



## Snip 13 (Mar 14, 2013)

MrsLMB said:


> If it's green I wouldn't drink it


 
Wheatgrass Shot 

Here's a new one.....


doseofa momosenc


----------



## vitauta (Mar 14, 2013)

Snip 13 said:


> Wheatgrass Shot
> 
> Here's a new one.....
> 
> ...




wheatgrass?  what is wheatgrass, booze, medicine?

(how about we place a two day limit for puzzle solving)   AYE or  NAY

seafood consomme



ragloan cie remac


----------



## Snip 13 (Mar 14, 2013)

vitauta said:


> wheatgrass? what is wheatgrass, booze, medicine?
> 
> (how about we place a two day limit for puzzle solving) AYE or NAY
> 
> ...


 
Wheatgrass shot..... a health drink




Granola Ice Cream


errbywarts shakececee


----------



## MrsLMB (Mar 14, 2013)

Strawberry Cheesecake


refdi energ moteasot


----------



## Snip 13 (Mar 15, 2013)

MrsLMB said:


> Strawberry Cheesecake
> 
> 
> refdi energ moteasot


 
Fried Green Tomatoes

nailam  caresckr


----------



## MrsLMB (Mar 19, 2013)

Animal Crackers



tlgeangp smearpan
_ 
_


----------



## Snip 13 (Mar 20, 2013)

MrsLMB said:


> Animal Crackers
> 
> 
> 
> tlgeangp smearpan


 
Eggplant Parmesan


cocomarn blam gainet


----------



## vitauta (Mar 24, 2013)

moroccan lamb tagine


myrace notpale


----------



## Snip 13 (Mar 24, 2013)

Creamy Polenta

toetboer comesmon


----------



## MrsLMB (Mar 25, 2013)

Beetroot Consomme

maptiras chasdniw


----------



## Snip 13 (Mar 25, 2013)

Pastrami Sandwich


covodaa lassa


----------



## MrsLMB (Mar 25, 2013)

Avacado Salsa



noncnaloc


----------



## Snip 13 (Mar 26, 2013)

Colcannon (Yum!)


seehec soettrcqeu


----------



## MrsLMB (Mar 26, 2013)

Cheese Croquettes



pokisnaptia


----------



## Snip 13 (Mar 26, 2013)

Spanikopita


leshing fastbreak


----------



## vitauta (Mar 27, 2013)

Snip 13 said:


> Spanikopita
> 
> 
> leshing fastbreak



is it a shingle breakfast?


----------



## Snip 13 (Mar 28, 2013)

vitauta said:


> is it a shingle breakfast?


 
Nope 

Hint: Pale people that live in England


----------



## MrsLMB (Mar 28, 2013)

Snip 13 said:


> Nope
> 
> Hint: Pale people that live in England


 
LOL

English Breakfast


nickhce iztrznieat


----------



## Snip 13 (Mar 28, 2013)

MrsLMB said:


> LOL
> 
> English Breakfast
> 
> ...


 
Best hint I could think of 

Chicken Tetrazzini (Tough one, haven't eaten chicken in years!)


gateevniar morka


----------



## vitauta (Apr 2, 2013)

Snip 13 said:


> Best hint I could think of
> 
> Chicken Tetrazzini (Tough one, haven't eaten chicken in years!)
> 
> ...




ok, that's long enough, i think it's hint-time!!


----------



## MrsLMB (Apr 2, 2013)

Vegetarian Korma  - that was a toughie !!


stloreb irvaloi


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe (Apr 2, 2013)

Lobster ravioli

cashunze chineck


----------



## Snip 13 (Apr 3, 2013)

Szechuan Chicken

krop lyelb solescare


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe (Apr 4, 2013)

Snip 13 said:


> Szechuan Chicken
> 
> krop lyelb solescare



Pork belly casserole

egroan siluuj


----------



## Snip 13 (Apr 4, 2013)

purple.alien.giraffe said:


> Pork belly casserole
> 
> egroan siluuj


 
Orange Julius


nicekhc dan lumpsding


----------



## buckytom (Apr 4, 2013)

oh, c'mon.

chicken and dumplings.


rlgiaalot rga aslbl


----------



## Snip 13 (Apr 4, 2013)

buckytom said:


> oh, c'mon.
> 
> chicken and dumplings.
> 
> ...


 
Didn't want anyone to get stuck again 

Alligator Gar Balls


tamesnevie tyles wrapsn


----------



## buckytom (Apr 4, 2013)

vietnamese style prawns

telfdile oanibwr  orttu


----------



## MrsLMB (Apr 4, 2013)

Filleted Rainbow Trout


mirbumdhgin eakc


----------



## Snip 13 (Apr 4, 2013)

MrsLMB said:


> Filleted Rainbow Trout
> 
> 
> mirbumdhgin eakc


 
Hummingbird Cake


rearditemnane cocosusu dalas


----------



## vitauta (Apr 4, 2013)

mediterranean couscous salad

pleasecupa ecka


----------



## Snip 13 (Apr 4, 2013)

vitauta said:


> mediterranean couscous salad
> 
> pleasecupa ecka


 
Applesauce Cake


roseboergy clumber


----------



## MrsLMB (Apr 4, 2013)

Gooseberry Crumble


bruecdbae breapsirs


----------



## Snip 13 (Apr 5, 2013)

MrsLMB said:


> Gooseberry Crumble
> 
> 
> bruecdbae breapsirs


 
Barbequed Spareribs 


gateveinar modelads


----------



## MrsLMB (Apr 12, 2013)

Snip 13 said:


> Barbequed Spareribs
> 
> 
> gateveinar modelads


 

It's vegetarian something but I don't know what


----------



## GotGarlic (Apr 12, 2013)

Dolmades

celih nerlesol


----------



## MrsLMB (Apr 12, 2013)

GotGarlic said:


> Dolmades
> 
> celih nerlesol


 
Chile Rellanos - YUMMY !!!


roblset quesib


----------



## vitauta (Apr 12, 2013)

lobster bisque

poleitch  hisfact


----------



## Snip 13 (Apr 13, 2013)

MrsLMB said:


> It's vegetarian something but I don't know what


 
Hint: Stuffed vine leaves!


----------



## MrsLMB (Apr 13, 2013)

vitauta said:


> lobster bisque
> 
> poleitch hisfact


 

Chipotle Catfish


nickech mocslitabca


----------



## Snip 13 (Apr 14, 2013)

MrsLMB said:


> Chipotle Catfish
> 
> 
> nickech mocslitabca


 
Chicken Saltimbocca


painshc tailgeltale


----------



## Itzme (Apr 16, 2013)

Spanish Tagliatelle

TMOBCSAALIC LAAL OAMRON


----------



## Snip 13 (Apr 17, 2013)

Spinach but it's close enough lol!

Saltimbocca Alla Romana


niccekh occatireac


----------

